# Perdido River Bass



## auguy7777

Went to Perdido this past Saturday. Water was still high and highly stained. Temps were right around 80 degrees and the bass bite was slow and methodical to say the best. We landed 10 bass, with the biggest being a 4.6. I personally lost 3 fish at the boat that were all over 3 pounds. Most of the bites came about 3 miles south of Seminole landing going out into the Perdido Bay. I say if every fish that we hooked into and seen and would've actually landed, we could've had a 15 lb bag. The fish bit in bunches when you found em, but man you had to drag them soft plastics in front of their faces. The big one came on a lizard and most of the others were on chartruese trick worms. I've been having issues with my camera recentlly, so unfortunately, no pics of the big girl. But, her tail was all bloodied up and looked like she had been spawning. Hell who knows with this weather? Perdido is a great fishery, going back soon.


----------



## SpeckWrecker

Yea it is a great fishery some people dont believe because they just simply havent fished it more times thn not u will be finesse fishin like i have always done there jigs and light or weightless worms lol the fish r there just gotta have an idea and i caught a few friday on some weightless trick worms rangin from 2 to 3.5 lbs and all were fat bellied females and the 3.5 had a bloody tail also so idk whats goin on with that lol


----------



## nojerseydevil

auguy7777 said:


> Went to Perdido this past Saturday. Water was still high and highly stained. Temps were right around 80 degrees and the bass bite was slow and methodical to say the best. We landed 10 bass, with the biggest being a 4.6. I personally lost 3 fish at the boat that were all over 3 pounds. Most of the bites came about 3 miles south of Seminole landing going out into the Perdido Bay. I say if every fish that we hooked into and seen and would've actually landed, we could've had a 15 lb bag. The fish bit in bunches when you found em, but man you had to drag them soft plastics in front of their faces. The big one came on a lizard and most of the others were on chartruese trick worms. I've been having issues with my camera recentlly, so unfortunately, no pics of the big girl. But, her tail was all bloodied up and looked like she had been spawning. Hell who knows with this weather? Perdido is a great fishery, going back soon.


 I've never been out there. Where did you launch? Do you need an Alabama fresh and saltwater fishing license? 

NJD


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo

As far as I know since the Florida side ramp has no access these days, you can only launch from the bama side (I launch at the Seminole ramp)therefore need the bama lic. I fish there with only the bama freshwater and haven't had a problem. You do need to have a fla lic if you fish the east side of the river though. If you intend to take saltwater fish though you will need the Saltwater lic. I'm not sure of the saltwater/freshwater boundary, but I think its hwy 98.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Alabama law is different than Florida law when it comes down to what license you need for what fish. While Florida law is basically about what you are targeting (within reason), Alabama law has more to do with where you are fishing. Plus their licenses all expire at the end of August so you may as wait until Sept 1 to get one.


----------



## SpeckWrecker

You can launch at sand landing on perdido river management area its in florida but only problem is goin down river there is a log jam aftr rubys boat launch which is also open to the public in florida that continously gets jammed so some days u can get by some days u cant i launch at seminole boat ramp ur supposed to stay on ur side whatever license u have either florida or alabama but no one ever plays by those rules on that river it doesnt matter where u launch and there is never fwc up there by seminole or rubys or san landin anyways ive never ever seen one


----------



## SpeckWrecker

And saltwater freshwater boundary when you get a ticket for license they write down what boat your in what lure your using what color your using where your fishing and they will ask u straight up what your fishin for so basically if ur fishin with a worm on a bassboat ur freshwater fishin lol


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo

I've had bama fish and game..ask for lic will sitting at the Seminole ramp. May have been over zealous but they wanted a bama lic for launching in bama waters


----------



## auguy7777

It seems like most these Perdido threads turn into these fishing license questions. i've been checked on the florida side. I had my Florida license when the bama fwc checked me, but he asked me what ramp I used. I had used seminole, but I had a bama license too, so i was good. He told me you better have the license for the ramp you launched out of and the side you are fishing....


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo

He he, of course it comes down to lic. Sept 1 is just around the corner and we all are ready to buy our new lic and fish the heck out of perdido, I know I am. Looking forward to new fresh reports.


----------



## stuckinthetrees

when i lived on the river, i seen Alabama marine police out there twice, once on new years, once on the 4th of july. i have seen them one time since, down by reeder lake. they didnt bother with me tho. i have seen FWC at sand landing 4 times parked at the ramp. Checked me everytime. I have seen FWC several time down past seminole, but never been stopped by them.


----------



## gadget149

*Perdido fishing*

Oh ya! FWC out there all the time. Only time you see AWC is at seminole landing or there is a problem on the water! Rubies is a good launch when the river is up, just don't like the launch when river is down. Steep and at an angle. Also your stuff will be save at Rubies never had any problems as some have said in the past?? You can call Rubies for log jam report and fishing report?? I've pulled a few logs out my self with rope no saw needed..


----------



## SpeckWrecker

How much does it cost to launch at rubys


----------



## stuckinthetrees

i think its 5 bucks


----------



## gadget149

Rubies has a facebook account. Todays report is the log jam is cleared. Message them for daily updates. They have bait most of the time. Phone# 944-2537


----------



## rgs Tile

Well it seems to me the new boat ramp has screwed up lots of good fishing . It's like a freeway trying to the main river. Yesterday I slipped off into Black Lake for some peace and quiet . got one small fight. Lots of Gar. Eating up the game fish. 
Good luck.


----------



## SurfRidr

Nice zombie post resurrection for your first post!


----------

